# Bessacar E795 1st Service



## Fiveway4 (Nov 22, 2009)

We bought our vehicle last year from new and after picking it up it had to be returned a number of times within the first 2 months because the dealer hadn't installed things correctly or fix things that didn't work. Finally after all of that we thought we where sorted.

Its just gone in for its first service, didn't think we would have any issues except some small ones like a screw on the window fitting and our habitation door was showing daylight in the top left corner (having read forums thought just a replacement door) should also say that plastic trim inside has cracked arround hinge and door not unlocking on central locking.

Dealer has just called, doors fixed he says I said thats quick for a replacement and he won't tell me what they have done! Is it the girl thing? and I can't believe its a new door within a few days. But heres the big one there is damp in your vehicle! again when I asked where he basically said oh I don't no I am just letting you know, this dealer have been rubbish from the minute they took our cash. Anyway the long and short of it is they say its not a big job it won't take long its just getting the parts of swift they say 6 - 8 weeks maybe....... I mean we where going away at Christmas maybe hadn't decided but definitely in February but they said they can't guarantee that it will be fixed by then because of swift.

The other problem is condensation getting up under the speakers and lights in the kitchen area and then dripping back down again not a big job according to dealer but swift have a kit to fix this but a long delivery time. 

So here we are no vehicle we bought this vehicle to take our severely autistic son out and about in, he gets extremely stressed when there is chances to his plans and daily routines and everything has to planned in advance and I can't do anything. 

Sorry to ramble on first time posting, does anyone else have these problems and where do I stand - HELP?

Thanks to all in advance & once again sorry if my post is to long.

Oh husband just said front tyre losing pressure has to be pumped up every time we take it out will have to check valve when I eventually see my van again if ever!

Alison


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Alison,

Sorry to hear about your issues. There is some conflicting information that you have been given, and it is difficult to comment on all of it, without more details.

However, the Hartal door is adjustable within the frame, and unless there is another serious problem with the door, most dealers will simply make an adjustment.

Condensation is a problem that affects all vehicles, and on some 2008 models, there is a modification available to reduce the amount of condensation forming in the luton bed aera. However, if this is your first service, I assume you have 2009 model?

If you would like me to look into your specific case, please drop me a PM with your details (including chassis number and dealer name) and I will come back to you.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## bessy2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Allison,

I to have a Bessacar E795 tok delivery in December 08, ever since we took delivery of it I have had problems with the Habitation Door, It has been back to the dealers on a few occassions now and they just can't adjust it correctly at all, you have to really slam the door to get it to shut, and the same as you there is a big gap at the top left hand side, I have done some investigation into this and it appears to be quite prevelant in this model.

Now I have just had my first Habitation Check carried by my dealer, and they have found a serious damp problem at the rear of the unit, and it now has to go back to the swift Factory for repair, this repair could take upt 3 weeks????? I was told by the dealer that swift would contact me direct to arrange as yet, nothing no phone call nothing, I emailed the customer service team, and again no reply nothing, I asked my dealer if they would now replace the door under warranty, they said "Who Knows"

I think Swift at the moment are not really taking things seriously, but I would say that my dealer has been great, so far, they have tried evrything but unfortunately I am now in the hands of the big company don't care about customers attitude. 

Kind regards,

Paul.


----------



## Fiveway4 (Nov 22, 2009)

*UPDATE*

Still no joy guys in fact my dealer Lowdhams of Huddersfield have still not rang us back, thats 4 weeks on Friday we have left god knows how many messages and as yet not one of them has phoned us back its awful. Looks like I am going to have to take time of work and go up there to find out, considering ringing the tracker company to find out if my motorhome is even there! Has anyone else used Lowdhams its just been one disaster after another.


----------



## Fiveway4 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Update*

So I finally got my vehicle back in January late on and then had to send it back again 2 more times because of damage the dealer had caused and also the door still wasn't sorted and they refused to do the recall work on the door because they don't agree with it! Swift got in touch throught the site and really helped us get all the condensation problems etc fixed and said they would help again with the door at the beginning of March but as yet we haven't heard from customer service, its a nightmare I am stuffing things round the door to keep draft out and with a disabled child on board its a nightmare - I just can't go back to that dealer again.... Since then on Sunday the wheel arch flew off on the motorway - thank god it didn't cause and accident, the folding brackets on the bed snapped and well all I don't know where to go or what to do now. Why can't you just order parts direct from swift.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problems, it is a pity your not near us because we would have sorted your problems out for you.

Peter


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I have had dealings with Lowdhams at Huddersfield and Nottingham with c/vans ,when i commented that H/field depot treated you slightly better i was told that if people treck all the way up there, they are not as a rule tyre kickers. Both depots did warranty work to a very high standard.
However,it was at the Lowdhams Nottingham branch,that i was offered less than half price on less than a year old Timberland Endeavour recently, perhaps they have taken their eye off the ball.
jented


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Fiveway4, 

Sorry to hear of your woes.

Ref the door showing daylight in the upper left corner, ours is similar if not closed properly.

If you stand outside the door and apply pressure in the areas around the catches, does it close fully at the top ?
If that does close it fully then it may just be an adjustment issue.

I sometimes feel as if the interior handle is going to be pulled off our door just to get it to close sometimes, yet when I brought this up with my service manager, I was told that it was one of the better fitting doors he had seen :? 

Hope you get sorted soon.


----------

